# Apple watch Nike+ et appli



## L0uis-Cl@ude (29 Octobre 2016)

Hello,

J'ai fait mon premier run ce soir avec Apple watch Nike+ en autonome sans l'iPhone et l'appli NRC, mon power beats 2 connecté en bluetooth, et contrairement à ce que j'ai lu, je n'ai pas eu les commentaires vocaux du coatch  ! (la musique oui)

ais-je raté quelque chose ?


----------



## christdx (10 Novembre 2016)

c'est pas un abonnement pour beneficer du coach vocal?


----------



## L0uis-Cl@ude (15 Novembre 2016)

Ah ben si c'est ça je vais rester sur Runtastic.


----------



## Ansari (17 Novembre 2016)

En autonome, on n'entend pas le coach vocal, ils sont au courant.....
Par contre, ta musique se lance toute seule quand tu démarres ton run ?
Moi je suis obligé de lancer ma playlist via l'application musique avant de lancer mon run


----------



## romain31000 (8 Janvier 2017)

Bonjour à tous,
En autonome, savez vous s'il est possible de bénéficier des services de "my coach" à savoir l'aide et les commentaires sur les différentes types de courses. 
Hier j ai par exemple fait un 4*400m  entrecoupé de de 2 Minutes de pause. 
L appli sur iPhone permet de mettre la course en pause pendant les temps de repos. 
Est ce le cas de l appli sur l Apple Watch?


----------



## romain31000 (8 Janvier 2017)

christdx a dit:


> c'est pas un abonnement pour beneficer du coach vocal?



Non c est gratuit sur l appli iPhone. 
Mais l'option n'existe pas sur l appli pour la [emoji355]️


----------



## Jura39 (8 Janvier 2017)

L0uis-Cl@ude a dit:


> Ah ben si c'est ça je vais rester sur Runtastic.



Je préfère Runtastic a Nike +  , je le trouve plus précis


----------



## romain31000 (10 Janvier 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> Je préfère Runtastic a Nike +  , je le trouve plus précis



Mais Runtastic sur l Apple Watch series 2 ne fonctionne pas sans l'iPhone [emoji853]


----------



## Jura39 (10 Janvier 2017)

romain31000 a dit:


> Mais Runtastic sur l Apple Watch series 2 ne fonctionne pas sans l'iPhone [emoji853]



Oui hélas


----------



## stéphane83000 (3 Mars 2017)

Je teste cette app en ce moment elle est pas mal.
Par contre elle ne permet pas de visualiser les parcours sur le site ?


----------



## stéphane83000 (7 Mars 2017)

Je pense qu'il n'y a pas les parcours avec l'apple watch série 1 sur les runs.
Dommage car elle est bien pensée cette app.


----------



## stéphane83000 (2 Avril 2017)

Après avoir craqué pour l'Apple Watch Série 2 et bien je trouve cette app très bien adaptée à ce modèle.


----------



## romain31000 (14 Avril 2017)

Bonjour a tous,
Je cours avec mon Apple Watch Nike+ depuis quelques temps depuis quelques semaines.
Etant donne que la précision du GPS de la montre est bien moindre que celle de l'iPhone, j'ai decidé de courir avec les deux sur moi et me suis rendu compte que le temps moyen par km est très different sur la montre et sur l'iPhone, je m'explique.

Je cours en general 5km par run. A la fin de chaque run, la montre affiche le temps moyen sur chaque km, l'iPhone également.
Bien que j'ai parcouru mes 5km avec les deux devices, les temps de passage sont très différents.

Avez-vous déjà remarqué ce phénomène?


----------



## romain31000 (16 Avril 2017)

Bonjour à tous,
Pour illustrer ce que je disais précédemment,  j ai telecharge 3 captures d écran du même run avec Apple Watch au poignet (les deux premières photos) et iPhone dans un brassard (la 3eme photo). 
Je (re)précise qu'il s'agit de la même course. 

Y voyez vous une explication?

Merci


----------



## romain31000 (2 Mai 2017)

Désolé, je relance le fil. 
Quelqu'un aurait-il une idée du pourquoi de ces infos différentes sur la montre et l iPhone?


----------



## bazino (11 Mai 2017)

J'ai l'impression que ma Watch 2 est un peu plus précise que l'iPhone sur le GPS. Je cours toujours avec un copain qui a une montre de course (un haut de gamme de chez Garmin) et je constate que j'avais des gros écarts avec lui quand j'utilisais mon iPhone. Les variations sont moins importantes depuis que j'ai l'Apple Watch 2.


----------



## laurenzobiato (20 Mai 2017)

Question sur cette application avez vous la météo !


----------



## laurenzobiato (20 Mai 2017)

Avant je l'avait mais maintenant  elle a disparue


----------



## paymbf (9 Juin 2017)

Avez-vous jeté un oeil du côté de Strava ?
Elle a pour moi largement remplacé Runtastic, Nike et Cie.


----------



## romain31000 (22 Juin 2017)

Je cours depuis quelques semaines avec l application "workout" préinstallée sur Apple watch. Je n'ai pas trouvé mieux en terme de prévision GPS. 
Adieu Nike


----------

